# Equestrian Cruelty laws?



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

The best place to get this kind of info is to call your local animal shelter, or the ASPCA. They have quick access to all this legal info & could easily direct you to where to find it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I would call police or something. It's very sad that those things happen, but they do. But it's not only these people who think of a horse as just another of their cattle, but also some people who show. I can't imagine having muscles cut in your neck and tail can feel to good. But that's still legal. Along with working horses nearly to death when they are young. 

As horrible as it is, most people just don't care about animals. Even if they think they do, there is such a level of ignorance in the world. I can tell you are a caring person and want to have something done, so I'm not in any way refering to you as one of these people. But if weren't for the fact that abuse to animals usually leads up to abuse in humans and even the killing of animals can lead to killing humans; if that were not the case there would probably not be any laws against animal abuse except to keep a few people happy. 

This is a very pathetic world. But anyway, I'd suggest calling the police. Perhaps if you have the accomodations you could offer to take the horse from the officials, and then adopt the animal(s) out to a more suitable owner.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

In many states, direct proof of physical beating or mistreatment is also considered cruelty.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't know about the rest of it, but I believe in most states snow is not considered an adequate water source.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, everyone; I e-mailed a local rescue. They're bound to know what to do long before I would, right? 

The woman tells me to go to the property -- careful not to trespass -- and look at the horses. If I see an obvious mistreatment I should call the authorities... but be prepared for them to tell me there is "nothing they can do." I've yet to find the free time to make it to the property. 

My attention has been moved to a more dire situation; one I _have_ experienced. Another livery with horses that look as though they haven't been groomed or trimmed in months. _No_ hay. No water in the stalls (only empty buckets), excluding that of his boarders. He calls his horses "rescue," though I've been told through multiple sources that his horses are abused by means of neglecting their nutrition. Hay dealers won't work with him because he's notorious for not paying his hay bill. Several horses are ribby and their hips are protruding. They're filthy and I refuse to think about their feet (I was afraid to look!). 

I know he's been reported numerous times. He used to rent the barn we currently lease... Our landlord told us how the owner left for 3-4 days with horses stalled, no food or water. He waters the horses and the owner of the horses is banging down his door, screaming about how he "monitors his horses' water intake." I suppose he monitors them by giving them 5 gallons a week? :roll: 

Once I have a little bit more information I have all intentions of reporting this fellow to get those poor animals to safe homes.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Just so you know, Humane laws are area specific. Some places shelter is not required, for example.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

In North Dakota, there isn't an ASPCA. There was a stable that was called in several times to the authorities. A sheriff went out and saw the horses had hay and water, so they were ok. Unless the authorities know what to look for as cruelty or neglect, they won't do anything. As long as they have food and water, it's good enough. Pretty sad!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

usandpets said:


> As long as they have food and water, it's good enough. Pretty sad!


It is not sad when the complaint is based on a difference in opinion.
Some people think using a bit is cruel.
Some people think that having a horse in a stall is cruel.
Some people think all horses should have hay in front of them 24/7.

I could go on, but you get the point.

There has to be a base line of minimum care. If that base line is met then there is not much people can do it about. Minimum care does not always equal what most people think optimum care is.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I believe that generally, not getting vet attention for wounds or illnesses that need it can be considered cruelty in most areas?

I do absolutely agree with AB though that there is a need for that minimum standard that isn't far fetched. My horses do not have stalls or man made shelters. They have a paddock bordered by hundreds of trees. That is adequate shelter for them. Others would call me cruel because they don't have an actual structure.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I forgot to mention that the horses were knee deep in manure and mud. The guy must have been tipped off, because he would only give 1 round bale per week for 10 horses, but always had a fresh bale when the sheriff came around. He figured the horses could dig thru the mound of hay and manure below it to get more if they needed it.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

My horses are almost knee deep in mud in some places right now too. It is a crappy time of year for mud.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Mine will soon be knee deep in mud (or water if it really floods), not a lot you can do about it sometimes.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

usandpets said:


> I forgot to mention that the horses were knee deep in manure and mud. The guy must have been tipped off, because he would only give 1 round bale per week for 10 horses, but always had a fresh bale when the sheriff came around. He figured the horses could dig thru the mound of hay and manure below it to get more if they needed it.


My 3 horses go through a round bale about every three weeks... less now that it is getting warmer. Doesn't sound like he is skimping on the hay. My horses have access to a barn but very rarely use it. A windbreak is all that is required for shelter in South Dakota last I checked.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Man I want your horses! I have 4 that go through a hay roll every week and 2 in another yard that go through theirs roughly every 2 weeks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

HowClever said:


> Man I want your horses! I have 4 that go through a hay roll every week and 2 in another yard that go through theirs roughly every 2 weeks.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I do feed good heavy bales... Next year we are going to try squares and see if we can get into spring without pregnant looking geldings :shock:


----------



## spirithorse8 (Jun 30, 2010)

2004 Washington State Supreme Court held in 118 Wn. App. 730, State v. Zawistowski, that Webster's Third New International Dictionary 1621 (1969) definition of "_pain_" as "_a state of physical or mental lack of well-being or physical or mental uneasiness that ranges from mild discomfort or dull distress to acute often unbearable agony."_

Any state has the ability now to use this as case law in prosecution of equine abuse.


----------

